# Algae eater for 10g?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats the best algae eater for a 10g? Other occupants are platies, cories, guppies & 1 Gourami. I need to get rid of the brown algae forming to the tips of my plastic plants. I have lights on at least 12-14 hours a day.


----------



## Joel (Jan 24, 2005)

I have three ottos in my ten with my betta. Does a good job. Ottos olny grow to 1.5 inches and there cheap. I paid five dollars for them. One thing to add they do better in groups so buy more than one. Simpte is right they arent very hardy but if your tank has been up and going for awhile I'd give them a shot.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Otos are great cleaners, but they need very good and stable water conditions. They also have a tendancy to die within a week of bringing them home. They are not hardy fish and never buy them unless you're sure the lfs has had them for at least a week. Other than otos, Apple or Mystery snails will work in a 10 gallon.


----------



## yoink (Jan 24, 2005)

My daughter has an apple snail in a 5 gallon with a beta and it does a great job keeping things clean.


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

I haven't had much luck with snails. I had 4 black mystery snails, and while they would clean up a little, I was constantly having to clean the glass myself.
I finally got a plecostomus (pretty sure I butchered the spelling on that one), because I noticed they had em in all the tanks at walmart. My first one did well in my 10 gallon, until I was stupid and put him in a really dirty 5 gallon. He started cleaning right away, but died a few days later. My second one has been doing well for over a month and keeping the tank spotless. I overheard a lady at the store say that hers got pretty huge by the time it died (after 3 years), but they usually won't bother the other fish and are pretty passive from my experience, although they do poop a lot, so make sure your water changes are regular.
I just recently got another one (about 2 inches long) for my 2nd 10 gallon tank, and he looks like he's having a grand old time at the buffet line.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

If you check LFS' they often times have variations to plecos that will not grow as much, making them better for 10 gal tanks. One might be a midnight...I'm not too sure, but I was recommended a few, along with ottos when I inquired. Just ask around and they might just have one for you.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Best correct your water chemistry before buying other fish.
Once your gourami has recovered, an otto will be ideal as already said.


----------

